
Algerians massacred in Paris in 1961 - seesomesense
http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/algerians-massacred-in-paris
======
seesomesense
"Here’s what happened:

Unarmed Algerian Muslims demonstrating in central Paris against a
discriminatory curfew were beaten, shot, garotted and even drowned by police
and special troops. Thousands were rounded up and taken to detention centers
around the city and the prefecture of police, where there were more beatings
and killings.

How many died? No one seems to know for sure, even now. Probably around 200."

~~~
gus_massa
Due to the possible confusion with current events, I think that for a better
title is "Algerians massacred in Paris in 1961"

